# Automator et convertion de RAW



## Porco Punch (17 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Voila je cherche à automatiser la conversion de mes RAW (.CR2 -> Canon) via Adobe DNG converter.

J'ai tenté de créer un processus en "Observer utilisateur", mais il semblerai que ca ne 

marche pas ... il stop lorsqu'une fois que j'ai fait "Rechercher .CR2", je lui demande de 

cliquer sur "Dossier" pour que la recherche se fasse dans le dossier des photos.

Je veux lui dire d'aller chercher les RAW non convertis (donc les .CR2 d'un dossier), de les 

déplacer dans  un dossier vierge (nommé CR2), de lancer Adobe DNG Converter et de lancer 

la convertion. Une fois fini, de prendre les DNG (dans le dossier DNG précédement créé ) de 

les déplacer dans le premier dossier avec les autres photos. et enfin de supprimer les CR2 

du dossier CR2 et de fermer toutes les fenêtres.

Je mis prend bien ? pourquoi mon processus ne fonctionne pas en me suivant ?

Merci


----------



## Porco Punch (18 Décembre 2008)

Personne n'a une idée ?


----------



## Porco Punch (20 Décembre 2008)

up ! spécialiste automator requis ^^


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Décembre 2008)

Porco Punch a dit:


> up ! spécialiste automator requis ^^


Toutes nos lignes sont actuellement occupées Veuillez renouveller votre appel ultérieurement :mouais:

C'est pas une Hotline ici !!!


----------



## Porco Punch (21 Décembre 2008)

Non je sais bien, mais tous les utilisateur de ce forum ne sont pas 7j/7 présent sur le forum, 

donc je "up" pour remonter mon post si jamais quelqu'un à une réponse et ne parcours pas 

tous les nouveau post depuis sa dernière visite ...


----------



## doc_ced (21 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

je vais répondre à coté....  J'ai le même genre de soucis avec mon canon et ses fichiers Raw. Je retravaille mes photos avec Photoshop Cs ou Photoshop élément. Alors, avant, je lance "Grafic Converter" et son fameux "traitement de fichiers multiples". Il est capable de les convertir en quasi n'importe quoi, par exemple:
- jpg évidemment mais attention, cela dégrade le fichier source
- tiff: volumineux mais qualité identique
- psd : mon préféré, fichier énorme (environ 50 Mo) mais qualité parfaite...
- d'autres formats, mais que je n'utilise pas.

@+


----------



## Porco Punch (4 Janvier 2009)

up up !


----------



## Tony.G (4 Janvier 2009)

Salut

Je fais un peu la meme chose pour convertir des videos, tu peux faire comme ça:

Dans automator:

Demander des éléments du finder (tu peux choisir ton dossier)
Obtenir des éléments du finder
Déplacer les éléments du finder (dans un dossier vierge que tu auras créé préalablement)
Ouvrir les éléments du finder ( avec Adobe DNG converter dans ton cas)
Observer mes actions (uniquement les actions que tu fais dans ton appli, ça marchera peut etre pas comme tu veux du premier coup...)
Demander des éléments du finder
Obtenir des éléments du finder
Déplacer les éléments du finder


A+


----------

